# Christmas, (days before) eats



## giggler (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm lost...

what do I menu for today?

Sunday, Mom is making the whole nine yards, turkey and all..

so I thought, tonight I'll eat large!..

and Saturday, take it easy, to get ready..

but it's Friday..?

then Saturday, I'll have Fish.

today, I guess Grilled Cheese or something?

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2011)

Tuna melt and cream of tomato soup!  

 A couple two three Christmas cookies, if you've been good!


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2011)

I never thought about planning pre-Christmas meals any more than usual meal planning.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> I never thought about planning pre-Christmas meals any more than usual meal planning.



Growing up the only pre-holiday plan was to feed us light, cheap and healthy so we would appreciate all of the holiday goodies more.  I still try to follow that plan.


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 23, 2011)

The only pre-planning we ever really did before Christmas (or Thanksgiving) dinner was to make sure there were no left-overs to take up space in the refrigerator.


----------



## pacanis (Dec 23, 2011)

I've got the cookies covered. I've been eating Christmas cookies all day.


----------

